# GhostTown Halloween - 2012



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

*GhostTown Halloween - 2012 Photo Update*

*UPDATE, LOOK TO POST #65, a lot more photos have been added.* 

We're pretty much done setting up. Still tinkering with the lights a bit, and I haven't done anything with fog yet but it's always a gamble with wind.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

*GhostTown Halloween - 2012 Photo Update*



























































































I just realized that some of my pics didn't upload correctly, so I'll add more later. Might add some more if the fog turns out as well.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Ghosttown!!!! This is just absolutely spectacular! And you used the sentinels! YAY! I still think you are insane for even THINKING about selling them. The one that is holding his head from going crazy is AWESOME! Seriously, the corn, the skulls in the corn, the witch! LOVETY LOVE LOVE! I just installed my corn exhibit this weekend, now you are making me want to add some skulls to it! 

Beautious


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Very kool indeed


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't think you have to "tinker" with anything. It looks stunning. This rivals Pumpkinrot's stuff. The way everything is placed and posed, the lights and detail, Excellent! Your witches are uber creepy. Love this!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree nothing else has to be done! Amazing placement of everything......love the witch's spellbook and stand very clever!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Rania said:


> And you used the sentinels! YAY! I still think you are insane for even THINKING about selling them.


Thanks. We are still going to get rid of them though. I'll cheap sell'em after Halloween, or maybe trade them. We'll see. I'm dying to do something different.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Thanks. We are still going to get rid of them though. I'll cheap sell'em after Halloween, or maybe trade them. We'll see. I'm dying to do something different.


I tried to buy them, but my budget keeps tightening. So i was given the big fat NO


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


>


These guys are ADORABLE. 


Everything's looking fantastic.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE it! I just love your style. Classic and spooky  You guys do a fantastic job!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I love it all!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*It is truly wonderful! So clever and creepy at the same time! How on earth did you get those cornstalks to each stand up? Rebar? Nice job and it is perfect as it is! Hope the fog works out and the winds aren't too strong! *


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Love it love it love it! Beautifully creepy!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Amazing job on the whole thing. What really stands out to me is you have such expression out of all the poses!


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

The whole thing is amazing. I was curious about the giant stone stand for the witches. I am guessing you built that. Where do you store something like that? The raised stone really seems to add to a sense that all the monstrous mischief in your yard stems from the chantings of those wicked sisters. Brilliant!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice setup. I really like how your color palette matches throughout your whole haunt. Well done.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Very spooky wish you lived closer. I love it.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

Wickedly awesome! Did you make all that stuff yourself?


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

You, Sir... are an incredible artist! Not only are the objects perfection but, the placement too. I wouldn't be surprised if your display ended up in the Statesmen or Channel 7. Congrats ahead of time


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments. 



UnOrthodOx said:


> These guys are ADORABLE.


Thanks. We took some short cuts on these pumpkin heads since our intent is to throw them away after 10-31. Two Layers of paper mache was a little too thin, so the light is bleeding through. 





HallowSusieBoo said:


> *It is truly wonderful! So clever and creepy at the same time! How on earth did you get those cornstalks to each stand up? Rebar? Nice job and it is perfect as it is! Hope the fog works out and the winds aren't too strong! *


Thank you. We used a rebar concept, only with a much smaller metal rod stuck up inside the cornstalk, then down into the ground.




BR1MSTON3 said:


> Amazing job on the whole thing. What really stands out to me is you have such expression out of all the poses!


Thanks! Pose, proportions, and paint are our three biggest targets when building. If you get those three, it doesn't matter what you build, it should be cool. If one of them is out then everything really begins to get disjointed, IMO. 




Ravenfell Manor said:


> The whole thing is amazing. I was curious about the giant stone stand for the witches. I am guessing you built that. Where do you store something like that? The raised stone really seems to add to a sense that all the monstrous mischief in your yard stems from the chantings of those wicked sisters. Brilliant!


We did build it. It's a chicken wire form around two sheets of OSB that is covered in spray foam, then painted. It'll go to the landfill the weekend following Hween. It's sitting on kitty litter buckets. Hehehe.....  We really focused on being disposable this year.




Reynard Muldrake said:


> Wickedly awesome! Did you make all that stuff yourself?


Yes, my wife and I both made everything but the skeletons. Them's Wallys.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

ALKONOST said:


> You, Sir... are an incredible artist! Not only are the objects perfection but, the placement too. I wouldn't be surprised if your display ended up in the Statesmen or Channel 7. Congrats ahead of time


If I were an Ada County resident, maybe. Those two outlets only report negatives in Canyon County.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> If I were an Ada County resident, maybe. Those two outlets only report negatives in Canyon County.


lol... you might call them up and say you've had a drive-by... or 40


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you have several in your neighborhood that also decorate?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Sort of. We kind of got some others into it last year, and so this year there are a lot more who are doing something, however grand they may or may not be. Some bundled cornstalks here and there, glow in the dark skellies, a few tree ghosts, a few inflatables.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow - that is spectacular. I wish there was other people like you guys where I live that take Decorating to that level. Very Spooky looking with the lighting.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

That's cool.. especially if you were the one to encourage more decorating. There's hardly anything up in my neighborhood. I'm disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I love the entire set-up, and was especially struck by the giant stone platform. What a great way to display. I think the disposable idea is good, but would probably have a tough time getting rid of somthing that turned out so great. Beautiful lighting. Everything looks hauntingly spooky. Most things I make turn out a little to cutesy to actually be scary. That's cool for the little kids in our neighborhood, but I really love your style a lot. Bravo!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you.

The idea behind the stage/platform was to separate the witches from the grass. I've read somewhere that the most uninteresting part of a prop is where it meets everyday ground (I think this was skull-n-bones lighting tutorial), so I decided to take that to heart and get them away from the nice green lawn. Also, and most important, is that I really wanted to get some height out of the whole set up. Sort of start low with the corn and build upwards from there in order to make them seem more ominous. Helped me with up-lighting them, too, and allowed the large pine trees behind them to be a light/shadow catcher as well. The multiple heights of the stage also helped to create interest.

The biggest mistake that we made was moving the whole thing back too far. If we had a redo, we would have moved it closer to the road than it is. To really enjoy the detail, people have to walk out into the grass. I'd rather that not happen, to be honest. Lesson learned.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Amazing display, GhostTown. I'm super jealous.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing! I wouldn't tinker with a a single thing.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy cow that's amazing. I'm pretty sure that's what our haunt wants to be when it grows up...


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Spectacular work GhosTown. You're an inspiration.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Wonderful work! As said before by jdubbya, this rivals pumpkinrots stuff.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Count Chocula said:


> Wonderful work! As said before by jdubbya, this rivals pumpkinrots stuff.


I appreciate the comment. However, I would like to be certainly clear that Pumpkinrot is a true groundbreaking originator who has without doubt been my largest inspiration since first trying this Halloween stuff last year. Our display is not a rival to Pumpkinrot, but more of a second tribute to him.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great job on everything but esepcially the lighting. The first pic with the characters highlighted in green and the background lit with blue for contrast is fantastic. Your lighting definitely brings everything else up a notch or two. Like I always say, there's no point in building great props if no one can see them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Outstanding! WOW I am beside myself. You did an amazing job Happy Halloween!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing! The whole thing just flows and the props... Bravo!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

I love your build - makes me want to go out and get corn stalks to fill in all the gaps in my yard. The pumpkin heads are my favorite!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks great very nice work Happy Haunting's!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks all.


Driving rain storm last night.


Lots of paper mache.


Left for work under the cover of darkness.


No clue what I'll get home to! 

It's all part of the game we play, I 'spose.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

oh nooooo.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Driving rain storm last night.
> ...


Yeah, saw that storm coming on the news. Hitting us today. 

This is another reason I don't typically set up until a week before. (or less depending on weather)

Paper mache I've found can be quite resilient though. I had some totems last several rainy years until the one year I made the mistake of setting one right next to the downspout. I'm also curious how your corn setup weathered.

BTW, I'm hearing snow possible for early next week...I would guess such a storm would come from our north, so should be hitting you as well. 

Here's hoping it's all salvageable.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty sure we aren't going to pull out of this. I'm guessing everything but the witches will be flattened when I get home. It's storming like MAD right now.

Glad I took pics!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

probably one of the best set ups ive seen posted on here, great job with everything. glad i clicked to look.




GhostTown said:


> Pretty sure we aren't going to pull out of this. I'm guessing everything but the witches will be flattened when I get home. It's storming like MAD right now.
> 
> Glad I took pics!


ugh  

stupid weather.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

As others have pointed out, the lighting is fantastic and really sets the tone for the display. Fingers crossed your props make it through the weather.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

GhostTown said:


>



I came home early. Only these guys were a loss. Their heads were both completely melted and hanging like popped balloons off their necks. Everything else seems to be ok after a brief inspection.

We'll improvise and pull something out of our hats. *shrug* If nothing else I can put the wally skulls back on them.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

How sad, don't you just hate the weather sometimes.

But things definitely look Spooktacular, lighting and flow are excellent and all of your fits so well.

BTW I'm sad to hear you're going to unload the Sentinnels, I wish I lived closer and could come buy and pay you hansomely for your work.

I wanted to build some this year but life has got in the way. No new projects here this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very cool great job


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Jack.

We really want to try and change things up and get away from the harvest theme next time. We kind of "did this", know what I mean? I don't know what we'll do, but it will be exciting to try something different.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

wooooo -hoooooo!.....that looks absolutely amazing,thanks for posting!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

After further inspection, the sentinels are mush. Only the latex paint is keeping them together. A good wind is still blowing so they may dry out. Their disfigurement sort of adds to the spookiness. For me at least. 

What a ride!!! If they make it to Halloween, I'll cut them up and maybe save the bodies for something else.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Just curious, but what did you use to seal your paper mache? Spar urethane, a couple coats, seems to make them pretty impervious. Of course, you'd have to do the INSIDE as well seeing as you have cut out holes for the faces.

If you're not above spending the money, and rethink a complete throwaway each year, Hobby Lobby has a great collection of VERY realistic funkins on sale for 50% off. They also have a shorter / wide one that would make great replacements for the wally heads. Weather should not bother them.

Oh, and let me second, you're in the top 10 of work I like. I too like replicating some of Pumpkinrot's work (always #1 to me).


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Wicked haunt. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

GhostTown said:


> After further inspection, the sentinels are mush. Only the latex paint is keeping them together. ....... If they make it to Halloween, I'll cut them up and maybe save the bodies for something else.


Oh No! I'm going to cry.

I feel like I've lost a family member.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't really have anything *new* to contribute; it's all been said already. However, I did feel that work of this caliber deserves recognition even if it is simply an echo of previous comments.

To that end, I would like to say that I enjoyed looking at everything very much, and imagine that the actual up-close-and-personal experience of it all would be a treat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> After further inspection, the sentinels are mush. Only the latex paint is keeping them together. A good wind is still blowing so they may dry out. Their disfigurement sort of adds to the spookiness. For me at least.
> 
> What a ride!!! If they make it to Halloween, I'll cut them up and maybe save the bodies for something else.


mmmm.....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I am absolutely sucking air... can't catch my breath... by definition... BREATH-TAKING!!! I am elbowing others out of my way to claim my place as your Number One Fan!

The colors. The EMOTION!!

That's all. I'm verklempt. I need a moment.... (wink)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Ghost Town any photos of the props now? Just curious if they have taken on a new life with new weather look.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Spectacular Sir.

You two have raised the bar this year. Very flippin cool. Kick *** "Harvest" theme....check, witches....check. 

I look forward to what you have in store next year, or if you do opt to take a holiday, the next even more so.

Bravo!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the storm, it's what keeps me from putting stuff out and in "the lab" still tinkering, next week....

Battle wounds add character, sexiness and balls, a hard as nails First Sgt told me a lifetime ago, well now your stuff has balls, it was already sexy and clearly you both have the character.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a great night tonight! I am sure the TOTs are going to be scared $h*tless! hehe


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks!!!! 

We got everything all straightened out and looking good again. The pumpkin headed skeletons are now simply "just skeletons", but otherwise everything looks great.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great GhostTown! You really have captured a Halloween feel to your display, I'm sure pumpkinrot would love this! Great work!


----------



## KimandRob (Jun 9, 2011)

WOW-this is beyond amazing, loooove it, great work!!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

*Updates*

These are photos that we took the night of Halloween. The fog really adds interest. My big fog machine was chugging out thick, low, ground fog while the little walmart thinger spewed out the perfect amount to catch light. The weather could not have been more perfect.

There are a lot of photos here, but that's always the fun part.





































trick or treaters at the door in this one


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe my proudest photo. By 10:30 that night we had it all taken down. The kids on the school bus the next morning saw this:


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pictures! I love the pose on the first skeleton. The guy in the truck is very funny. Kitty looks amazed at all the sights.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic! The props are tremendous, but the lighting and the photos are incredible as well....one of these years I am going to put the effort into the photography element. 

That witch with the oh-so-perfectly positioned finger over the spell book may be my favorite static prop of the year.

Congratulations!


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

It was a good Halloween in spite of our early burn out. Like many of you, the appreciation by the neighbors, visitors, and finally the TOT's does tend to make up for the frustrations and disappointments that occur leading up to Halloween Eve, and makes you forget the bad and remember why you do it in the first place. After a long break and rest, we again will start the process for next year. As of now, we intend to change up our display drastically, straying far from the harvest theme we've done the last two years. It should be a good adventure.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Totally Inspiring!

Lisa


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

could you give me your address and times when you're at work so I can drive over and load up my van lol... I love your props especially the witch and the 2 props beside her. They are stunning!!!! I second what everyone els has allready said, You should be very proud of your work it's first class. Love the use of lighting and the photos are stunning. Allready I am looking forward to your display next year..I may have to steal a few ideas for 2013


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

What a great job with the pumpkins and the lighting you had. The corn stalks work well the your scene GhostTown uh er my Deadview of the west. I couldn't use stalks here in the city, would look odd. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Monty T. Freek (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome job...I like the one holding the lantern .Nice lights.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

INCREDIBLE! The lighting is just amazing! I love the pumpkin head skeletons and all the corn stalks. Everything just looks great!


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the pumpkin creatures.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Job!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

INCREDIBLE!! I said it before... but I can't believe how your props emote. Absolutely wonderful. I cannot wait to see what you do next year!! (I said that last year and you DID NOT disappoint!)

I wanted to pick one picture to share on my FB page... and I must have gone back and forth 100 times. They are all too great ~ It was impossible to pick one. LOL

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I just love your entire display and the pictures are fantastic. I wish I lived closer because you yard is something I'd love to see in person. I also have to agree that the best photo is the one of the yard the next morning.

Nope, nothing went on here last night. You must be mistaken. LOL!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Fabulous display GhostTown & Aaaprn! Everything came out just perfect! 


Very sorry to hear about the Sentinels though, any new news on them?


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Amazing haunt and great pics! One of the best haunt I ever seen.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome job, GT and Aaaprn.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all of the kind words my friends. 

Looking back at it now, I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. We learned a lot this year and look forward to moving on with something different.



Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Very sorry to hear about the Sentinels though, any new news on them?


Although they held up a hell of a lot better than I thought they would, they are being given away. Their heads sagged down quite a bit, and their arms point to the ground now, but otherwise they are in damn good shape. Still though, I'll be happy to see them go. Hopefully they will reappear on this forum next season. How fabulous would it be to see them in someone elses haunt, even if modified? It would make me quite proud. We certainly got a lot great use out of them. But, we have to do something different before we get burnt out on pumpkin headed "things".


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Jack Skellington said:


> I just love your entire display and the pictures are fantastic. I wish I lived closer because you yard is something I'd love to see in person. I also have to agree that the best photo is the one of the yard the next morning.
> *
> Nope, nothing went on here last night. You must be mistaken.* LOL!


LOL.... YES! I love that. People drive by just as slow the next day wondering where _everything_ went. It's a lot of work after a night like we had, but it's so worth it. Feels so good to see everything all cleaned up the next morning, too.

Like Aaaprn said though, don't look in our garage!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hilda said:


> INCREDIBLE!! I said it before... but I can't believe how your props emote. Absolutely wonderful. I cannot wait to see what you do next year!! (I said that last year and you DID NOT disappoint!)
> 
> I wanted to pick one picture to share on my FB page... and I must have gone back and forth 100 times. They are all too great ~ It was impossible to pick one. LOL
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


It's an honor being featured on your page. Thank you.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work Ghost!!! You were definitely busy during this offseason. Can't wait to see what you come up with next year! BTW, is that old Ford pickup yours too?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My yard is still not that clean.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

SavageEye said:


> Nice work Ghost!!! You were definitely busy during this offseason. Can't wait to see what you come up with next year! BTW, is that old Ford pickup yours too?


Neighbors truck. He was poppin' around the neighborhood and stopped in to talk to us. Then he went across the street to talk to our other neighbor so we tossed the skelly in his truck and snapped some pics. He's actually the guy who gets us all the corn.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

So cool , the lighting is just super - not to mention the creepiness of the props. I love the idea of everything being gone the next morning. We do the same here for several reasons - weather, not tempt mischief (kids and passing through raccoons ) and to make everyone wonder where it all went. 
Next year I am so driving down to see what you have going since it is not a one night display.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

These are soooo amazing! You guys did an awesome job, Fantastic lighting and photography! Cant wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## bluize (Oct 19, 2010)

Having read through every post in this thread I know it's all been said already. Still, I have to pay homage to your creation. The creativity, artistry, composition, lighting (and everything else I failed to mention) are stunning. It's like a theatrical production. Congratulations on a great job! Can't wait to see what your mind will conceive of next! BTW, how and out of what materials did you make your platform?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so much.

I'll post some photos we took during our building of the platform and explain it then.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Holy wow! I was so looking foward to your pics this year! You did such an excellent job, as usual!!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

The platform had to be quite an undertaking and the lighting is superb, but what I'm really interested in are those joints. The dynamic poses are what I'm after. It doesn't matter if I spend three weeks making a top hat if I end up placing it atop a stiff as a board, uninteresting mannequin. I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and get better armatures.


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL display! Love everything in it


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan (Oct 24, 2011)

I really like your lighting! Your props are awesome as well!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

GhostTown;1385924[IMG said:


> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb292/GhostTown56/HALLOWEEN%202012/IMGP2158.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my proudest photo. By 10:30 that night we had it all taken down. The kids on the school bus the next morning saw this:


* We do the same thing with our graveyard. Do you switch up your display every year? Or add onto it? We are doing an outdoor witch theme which means we have nothing for our front yard. Should be an interesting display nonetheless.  *


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Last year was our second year really doing anything elaborate for Halloween, and we said we were switching themes but kind of didn't. Still had corn, pumpkins, skeletons, etc.

We said we were going to totally change up this year, but it doesn't look like we will. My wife is going to do a different witch, I'm going to probably slap together a simple scarecrow, we'll likely hide some skeletons around, going to attempt some ghosts... we'll see what happens. Guess it's ok to stick with what ya like.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> We said we were going to totally change up this year, but it doesn't look like we will.


Welcome to my world.  

Besides, you got a good thing going, roll with it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think anyone used the word spectacular yet! Stands up clapping hands together!


----------

